# Good vibes in the household!



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey everyone, I know this isn't the normal Bragg post but I just wanted to say that Lincoln has brought so much joy to our household. From chasing his tail to tumbling over his own feet and even with the occasional totally (noticed) stealing of the sock... my boy definitely makes me and his dad proud and happy. However I am totally over his land shark phase  

I love this fluff ball.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice to hear someone actually enjoying their puppy


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Wonderful At least you'll know where the one missing sock probably went for a while!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Great news! Missing a photo however...


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was trying to get something from under the couch.. Jokes on me it was my missing yellow sock!



middleofnowhere said:


> Great news! Missing a photo however...


 Sorry sorry! Posting one now  

We just got back from the park! Enjoy.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love it!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cutie. sounds like your having a blast w/ him. They dont stay puppies long so contiue to enjoy it


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Can't wait for the Land Shark phase to pass with Valor! Ouch!


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

Good looking pup. 
We were fortunate to not go through the " land shark " phase. 
My best friend has a pup from the same litter and he was a complete " land shark ". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

